# Moulton Help



## chughes1 (Jul 10, 2021)

I'm hoping someone can help me  locate a Moulton  F Frame  16 x 1 3/8 front wheel. If you have any info please email me. Thanks Chuck Hughes  Westwood Ma


----------



## juvela (Jul 10, 2021)

-----

@dnc1 


-----


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 10, 2021)

Only a 14" 'Moulton Mini" front wheel currently for sale on Ebay UK.
I'll ask around.


----------



## juvela (Jul 10, 2021)

-----

there is also gumtree.co.uk









						Moulton bicycle | Bikes, Bicycles & Cycles for Sale | Gumtree
					

Find great local deals on Moulton bicycle for sale ✅ Shop hassle-free with Gumtree, your local buying & selling community.




					www.gumtree.com
				





-----


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 11, 2021)

Nothing on 'Gumtree' either though.
Cost of shipping from the UK would probably be very high too.


----------



## chughes1 (Jul 11, 2021)

Thanks for checking. Chuck


----------



## many408 (Jul 22, 2021)

chughes1 said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me  locate a Moulton  F Frame  16 x 1 3/8 front wheel. If you have any info please email me. Thanks Chuck Hughes  Westwood Ma



I probably have one, I will dig in that pile of junk over there and let you know.  As I remember they were steel nutted hubs and 349 rims.


----------



## chughes1 (Jul 22, 2021)

you are right. Please let me know. Thanks Chuck HUghes


----------



## many408 (Jul 24, 2021)

I've got one, pretty good condition, plating worn away of parts of the brake track.  If I could figure out how to send a private message on this forum I would...


----------



## chughes1 (Jul 24, 2021)

Great can you send a picture. It might be easier for you to send it directly to my email.  charles.hughes1@verizon.net
Thanks Chuck


----------

